# Protein Shake Before Bed Good or Bad Idea?



## KentDog (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi, I was just wondering what everyone thinks of drinking whey protein shakes right before bed?  Is it a good idea or just a waste?

I have been drinking a protein shake (with skim milk) before bed every night for the last week or so and wanted to know if this was beneficial at all for either cutting or bulking (I am currently cutting).  Doing this adds an extra 190 calories, 10 fat calories, 1.5g total fat, 0.5g saturated fat, 14g carbs, 12g sugars, and 31g protein.

Thanks!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Mar 13, 2005)

don't quote me on this but i would of thought it was good as you are keeping the protein levels up while you are asleep and not getting any protein,if you are going to drink a protein shake before bed drink casein protein as it has a longer release time and will give a steady release all night as apposed to whey protein which is absorbed reallly quickly 30-60 minutes


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 13, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Doing this adds an extra 190 calories, 10 fat calories, 1.5g total fat, 0.5g saturated fat, 14g carbs, 12g sugars, and 31g protein.



my shakes would add: 1000cals, 52g protein, 235g carbs, 20g fat

is this bad before bedtime?? lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Doing this adds an extra 190 calories, 10 fat calories, 1.5g total fat, 0.5g saturated fat, 14g carbs, 12g sugars, and 31g protein.
> 
> Thanks!



I guess math is not a strong point for you.

(10 * 9) + (14 * 4) + (31 * 4) = 270 calories


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 13, 2005)

I always had one when I was bulking. Sometimes i would just have some cottege 
cheese. It helped in my case. I would say go for it. I would suggest getting some
new powder with less sugars and carbs for the bedtime shake.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I guess math is not a strong point for you.
> 
> (10 * 9) + (14 * 4) + (31 * 4) = 270 calories


He didn't say 10 grams of fat, he said 10 fat CALORIES and 1.5 gm of fat.


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2005)

If your cutting try to avoid milk .. especially when you see 12 grams of sugar
You can have the whey protein and add some EFA like flax oil, fish oil caps or peanut butter .. other option like others suggested go with the casein protein


----------



## kkschaef (Mar 13, 2005)

If you're cutting skip the milk and add water and go with a casein blend it's a slow release protien.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey, thanks for all your responses.

I was always wondering about the sugars from skim milk because on my spread sheet (of daily food consumption), that's pretty much where most of my sugar intake comes from.  However, it seems that everyone is always saying good things about milk.  And when reviewing people's diets on this forum a lot of them include a morning protein shake with milk first thing in the morning.  I had not realized that they could be talking about different proteins (casein and not whey).  Would it be a waste to take whey before bed with water (if milk is to be avoided)?  I do not have any casein protein and am not sure if I'm up for going out to buy some at the moment ($).  How is this idea opposed to just eating 5 egg whites before bed?  Is eating right before bed typically prohibited in general (for cutting)?

CaptainDeadLift - As for the math issue about my numbers not adding up, I had wondered where you had gotten those numbers from.  I just added together the nutritional facts on the back of my protein and the back of my milk.  Sorry if I was confusing (I know people don't usually post all the "other stuff" just protein/carbs/fats).  Sorry about that.

Keep the opinions coming!
-Kent


----------



## kkschaef (Mar 13, 2005)

No you can eat egg whites also. there really is no rule about eating before bed that's pretty much all hype. I always eat before bed or I get hungry in the middle of the night I just make sure it's protein and you can still have whey protein just casein is better at that time. As for mixing with water it's not a waste and if your're cutting you don't need sugar. I never take in dairy products during contest prep.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the speedy response kkschaef.  I was worried about maybe needing to get rid of the whey protein shakes in the morning and at night before bed if they weren't helpful (as everyone seems to be suggesting casein protein for this).  Whey protein shakes make up a huge portion of my daily protein intake (with 2-3 a day), so thanks a lot for your opinion on this matter.  I was told whey protein mixed with water made the protein be absorbed faster (as opposed to milk), but this is okay before bed still?  Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2005)

Your math is fine.  It's my reading comprehension that is suspect.  Sorry about that!


----------



## SJA (Mar 13, 2005)

Mix in some psyllium with your shake and a tsp of natty PB to slow absorbtion if you don't want to buy casein.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm not sure what "psyllium" is, but I have recently started eating a Tbsp of natural peanut butter with my (morning and night) protein shakes.  Any specific brand of Casein protein recommeneded? Best taste, easiest mixing, etc..


----------



## musclepump (Mar 20, 2005)

I eat cottage cheese before bed.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Any specific brand of Casein protein recommeneded? Best taste, easiest mixing, etc..


Cottage cheese is a great source of casein.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! Great idea; don't know why I haven't picked up some cottage cheese by now since I keep reading about it here.  How much cottage cheese do you guys typically eat before bed, if I may ask?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 21, 2005)

I have 0.5 to 1 cup...+ tbs natty pb and voila!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> How much cottage cheese do you guys typically eat before bed, if I may ask?


You need to look into your daily protein intake requirement to determine that. I have 1cup + 1oz(30g)walnuts as my last meal.


----------

